# The Thanksgiving Thread



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

For those of you who don't live in the US or Canada, Thanksgiving is a harvest festival that occurs every year on the fourth Thursday of November (that is, in the US). It is said to have originated in 1621 when the Pilgrims and Indians at Plymouth celebrated to give thanks to God for helping them get through their first winter. Generally, a typical Thanksgiving feast consists of turkey w/stuffing (a must!), mashed potatoes w/gravy, yam, other potatoes, corn, cranberries, and fruit pies. 


So I thought it would be nice if we could have a thread dedicated to giving thanks for what we have. 

I'll start by saying I'm thankful for having online musical forums, as I know very few people around me that I can actually talk to about my musical interests! 

Now you're turn. Oh, and this is an international place. No US or Canadian citizenship required.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I'm glad I'm not in the USA, because Thanksgiving would be yet another excuse for me to put on weight! That food sounds delicious. I've got to lose around 10 kgs, but Christmas is coming around the corner, I won't be able to indulge too much then either. I usually spend the day with family, & my mother makes turkey (without the stuffing)...

Well I suppose I'd give thanks for friends & family, they're important in my life. In relation to classical, I'm thankful that there is still a classical cd shop here in Sydney, and some other shops that stock classical cd's. I'm also thankful for the budget cd labels, which make it affordable to buy good quality music. Ditto for concerts, there's plenty going on here in Sydney, and it's not always too expensive. & I also like this website, the members are quite knowledgeable & willing to share their insights...

Anyway, have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll second the things already mentioned and give thanks for cats.

Do you (North Americans) have a similar meal on Christmas Day, or something different? I'm trying to remember what they eat in American films at Christmas time... but all I can think of is Die Hard.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Same basic fare on Christmas day, but add eggnog to the entrees -- for those who don't just eat turkey hot dogs, that is. Times change.

I am thankful for the amazing friends I have. They are few but very deep. I never cease being astonished they would have anything to do with the likes of me.

I am also thankful for the 10, 000 years of art and music history that keeps me sane in a mundane world. May the sense of wonder never wane. If imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, striving to create may be the sincerest form of worship. So is appreciating the arts.

Though Thanksgiving is largely a North American holiday, I'll celebrate with some wonderful English folk music.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I have lots to be thankful for. For starters, enough money to eat well & to have shelter & warmth when needed.

At the risk of jinxing myself, I'm lucky to have good health (not had one sick day off work in 21 years) & although that's partly due to life-style, often the most health conscious person succumbs to accidents or fatal diseases.

My family is small, two nieces & their families but they're very special to me. Don't know if it's reciprocated, they see me as their batty eccentric Aunt who refuses to grow up! And I have a small group of amazing friends & I'm always surprised that they put up with me.

Opera, especially Italian opera & especially Verdi helps keep me sane & that's why my visit to his final resting place in September was so profoundly moving for me.

I can rely on you guys here to make me laugh & to inspire me. Happy Thanksgiving on Thursday to my American cousins.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey, people that live in the DC area, WETA is doing the Classical Countdown again on the radio! I voted in it, so I'm hoping for what I chose to be picked. They're in the 40s now, and they'll play #1 on Thanksgiving Evening. I voted for 3: 1 down, 2 to go


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> I can rely on you guys here to make me laugh & to inspire me. Happy Thanksgiving on Thursday to my American cousins.


That was sweet, Annie, thank you!
Happy Thanksgiving, everybody.:tiphat:

What I'm thankful for is primarily my family - wife, son, daughter - my job, my friends, my country. Other nice things include the Internet and the opportunity to exchange views with nice people around the world who share my passion for opera.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'm thankful for a lot of things, because I have so much to be thankful for. Being able to go to music school on a scholarship, having family and friends who support me in it, being able to listen to, appreciate, and play such great music on a regular basis, and of course the lovely people of TC. Add, of course, being in relatively good health and being able to live as well as I do, and there is an awful lot to be thankful for in my life.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I get to play music! Sometimes I forget how great that is, like when I get in a practicing slump and don't feel like touching my clarinet for awhile. But it's a wonderful experience that not everybody gets to have, and I'm thankful that music is as much a part of my life as it is.

And snow! It's snowing, and people get really excited about that here because we don't get much snow. Snow is beautiful. And it's here just in time for Thanksgiving! When it snows, everything is so much quieter and brighter, and that's what I like best about it.

And, of course, the wonderful people in my life, who make me feel very lucky indeed.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm thankful for my new job which I started in April this year. I found myself reading and listening to music a lot, now that my job is a lot more stable and fun.

Also thankful for everyone around me being healthy.

My life is stable and peaceful now - which means I have the leisure to enjoy classical music more


----------

